# Menu Facebook inaccessible (via Safari)



## boutinjr02 (27 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Depuis plusieurs jours, je tente sans succès d’accéder au menu « hamburger » sur Facebook depuis Safari mobile. La roue ne fait que tourner. Impossible de me déconnecter ou d’accéder au reste de son contenu habituel. Ma connexion internet ne fait pas défaut et c’est la même chose qui se produit sur mon iPad et sur mon iPhone. 

Qu’est-ce qui se passe?!

Salutations,
JRB


----------



## Anterka (29 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour, j'ai la même chose sur Macbook Pro 15" avec Catalina, le menu de gauche Facebook dans Safari ne s'affiche pas et au bout de quelques secondes le site web de facebook m'oriente vers une page d'erreur me demandant de réactualiser la page ... indéfiniment.


----------



## Anterka (29 Décembre 2020)

J'ai des précisions : j'ai changé de navigateur pour passer à Chrome. Dessus j'avais un autre compte Facebook (pas le mien) qui fonctionnait correctement, je me suis déconnecter de ce compte et j'ai connecté mon compte. Ca fait le même bug. Il y a donc qqch dans le menu de gauche qui ne se charge pas et qui fait planter toute la page !


----------



## Sly54 (29 Décembre 2020)

Anterka a dit:


> j'ai changé de navigateur pour passer à Chrome.


Mon Dieu !
Supprime Chrome, mal adapté aux Mac. Préfère, FireFox, Safari, Brave, Vivaldi, Opéra…


----------



## boutinjr02 (30 Décembre 2020)

Anterka a dit:


> Il y a donc qqch dans le menu de gauche qui ne se charge pas et qui fait planter toute la page !



Du coup, c’est presque dystopique : impossible de se déconnecter manuellement de Facebook. Et comme je n’ai pas envie qu’il continue de siphonner ce que je fais... c’est embêtant! 

J’imagine que sur leur app dédiée dont je ne veux pas, ça fonctionne correctement, non?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Décembre 2020)

boutinjr02 a dit:


> Du coup, c’est presque dystopique : impossible de se déconnecter manuellement de Facebook


Vider les données du site ?
Préférences > Confidentialité > Gérer les données de sites web


----------



## boutinjr02 (31 Décembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Vider les données du site ?
> Préférences > Confidentialité > Gérer les données de sites web
> Voir la pièce jointe 206987


Et sur iOS, via Réglages > Safari > Avancé > Données de sites, puis glissement vers la gauche pour supprimer, donc. Laborieux, mais pas trop le choix, en l’occurence. Merci de l’idée .

Mon bon vieil iMac 2009 sous El Capitan avec Firefox, il me donne le menu, lui! Ironique.


----------



## Sanmo123 (10 Janvier 2021)

boutinjr02 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis plusieurs jours, je tente sans succès d’accéder au menu « hamburger » sur Facebook depuis Safari mobile. La roue ne fait que tourner. Impossible de me déconnecter ou d’accéder au reste de son contenu habituel. Ma connexion internet ne fait pas défaut et c’est la même chose qui se produit sur mon iPad et sur mon iPhone.
> 
> ...


Idem sur Samsung internet sur la tablette, ainsi que sur mon Crosscall (j’utilise chrome sur mon tél)
Inaccessible aussi, et impossible de trouver l’aide adéquate sur Facebook...


----------

